# Venice, LA inshore early May



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Capt Dan Skrmetta


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Capt Greg Moon.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I think you’ll find some of the guides have Tarpon cages for their skiffs, your Dad should be fine in those. Worth looking into.

Where in Alaska?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Call Captain Ryan Lambert at Cajun Fishing Adventures in Buras, LA. He runs a fleet of guides who run Skeeter Bay Boats that would be comfortable for your dad. The lodge is top notch--excellent food and really nice accommodations.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Shane Mayfield
Ryan Lambert
Miles LaRose

no contest. All 3 have bay boats and decades of Venice fly experience between them


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

new2theflats said:


> I think you’ll find some of the guides have Tarpon cages for their skiffs, your Dad should be fine in those. Worth looking into.
> 
> Where in Alaska?


Fairbanks


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Trying to book with Bobby Warren and Shane Mayfield. Thanks for recommendations. 

Anyone stayed at cabins at marina?


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Fishing Venice LA | Inshore | Offshore | Fly Fishing | Guides


Journey South Outfitters is a husband and wife team that excel in all aspects of fishing the diverse fishery of Venice, La. We rely on many years of experience to meticulously plan every aspect of your journey to ensure your satisfaction from the boat to the table.




www.journeysouthoutfitters.com


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Brad Schmidt at fishmaster has a fleet of bay boats and a nice camp but does not really do fly fishing if your other two you are trying to get with don't work out. His number is 504-458-8761. 
For fly, miles larose.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

You may have already booked with someone, but Journey South is hard to beat. Mo and Eric are fish catching machines. Another good inshore guide is Homerun Charters. Last time down we stayed in one of their condos at the marina. We stayed in the one on the end facing up towards the ramp.


----------



## Chapmanet (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone stayed at cabins at marina?
[/QUOTE]

Perfect for a guys trip. 3 bunk beds, bathroom, kitchen. Stock up on food before you head down.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Mike Frenette , he's the best in Venice. hands down


----------

